# More children's insane asylum



## dry3210 (Nov 5, 2009)

These are from a few months ago but I don't think I ever posted them.  And I have plenty more if theres interest

1.This is the hallway above the assembly building it consisted of a bunch of smaller rooms and what I believe were a few offices.






2. This was the basement of the assembly building which was essentially a gym.  It had basketball nets, horse, even bars, bleachers, and a bunch of desks which I think were put down there for storage before it closed I guess.





3. Administration building which is basically a bunch of (now empty) office rooms and the steeple.





Comments/critiques are welcome.  I remember these pictures being better then they look now but I'm hoping its just the crappy work monitors


----------



## FilmaTroy (Nov 5, 2009)

these are really great photos i love the first one with all of the paint peeling of the walls. i wish i could shoot photos of the insane asylum here but the state has officers wathcing it at all times. though FOX pictures used it for a couple different sets in the movie Death Sentence with Kevin Bacon


----------



## dry3210 (Nov 5, 2009)

FilmaTroy said:


> these are really great photos i love the first one with all of the paint peeling of the walls. i wish i could shoot photos of the insane asylum here but the state has officers wathcing it at all times. though FOX pictures used it for a couple different sets in the movie Death Sentence with Kevin Bacon


 
There were a few around here but all have pretty much been either knocked down or become to difficult/risky to get into now.  Its disappointing.

4. Bathrooms in the assembly building.  





5. Books that are just piled in one room (theres two rooms with a bunch of them).  They are mostly encyclopedias and stuff for helping younger kids learn





6. Calendar in one of the offices plus some newspapers.  April 13th, 1974


----------



## itznfb (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice shots. Horizon seems to be tilted in them though.

Is this place near Hatboro?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 5, 2009)

You did a great job. The pictures told the story. The stark reality of the situation hit me hard. Technically, nothing to fault, you used light well. You didn't screw around with fancy angles or unneeded editing.
I like the first one best, it hit me like a club.


----------



## dry3210 (Nov 5, 2009)

itznfb said:


> Nice shots. Horizon seems to be tilted in them though.
> 
> Is this place near Hatboro?


 
Yeah tilted horizons are one of my issues.

And its within 45 minutes of Hatboro.

7. 





8. Fire door to a stairway





9. This is looking in to the office of the power plant (the place had its own power plant)


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 5, 2009)

should of done some HDR in there


----------



## dry3210 (Nov 5, 2009)

McNugget801 said:


> should of done some HDR in there


 
I did some.  Not anything I particularily liked though.  5 is actually HDR.

10. Stretcher and stairs





11. Wheelchair




12. Stretcher.  Sort of bothers me its not centered though.


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 5, 2009)

then your not doing it right


----------



## dry3210 (Nov 5, 2009)

McNugget801 said:


> then your not doing it right


 
Crazy unreal looking HDR isn't my thing.  If thats what you mean by doing HDR that is.  Although there are a few instances I have liked the results of that its very rare and beyond that I usually only use it to bring out a little more color/light in the photo.


----------



## guest0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Sends chills down my spine, love the pics.


----------

